# Kylie's Victor Trip



## Kylie1969 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey guys 

Here are some photos of a lovely little town we visited on the way called Strathalbyn, it is a lovely park


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 27, 2013)

This is Port Elliott


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 27, 2013)

Victor Harbor


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 27, 2013)

We had tea at Nino's Italian Restaurant the first night at Victor, lovely place!

Steve had a lovely Warm Chicken Tenderloin Salad






I had Atlantic Salmon encrusted with dukka






Breakfast at the Hotel restaurant the following morning a lovely fry up! It came with 2 eggs as well, which Steve had with his, but I asked for no eggs that morning, didnt feel like them


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)

More of Victor


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)

Heading over to Granite Island


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Addie (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh Kylie, absolutely breathtaking. You certainly know how to really do a holiday. I love the picture of the two as shadows standing on the bridge taking pictures. You can see DH holding the camera up to his face. 

When I think of Australia I only think of the bridge and opera house in Sidney. And any films done there are always in the outback or some far away sheep ranch.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)

Second Valley...a nice little spot


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)

Addie said:


> Oh Kylie, absolutely breathtaking. You certainly know how to really do a holiday. I love the picture of the two as shadows standing on the bridge taking pictures. You can see DH holding the camera up to his face.
> 
> When I think of Australia I only think of the bridge and opera house in Sidney. And any films done there are always in the outback or some far away sheep ranch.



Thanks so much Ads 

Yes, it is a lovely place, and yes, that is us in the shadow


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)

Lunch at Cape Jervis Hotel

Carbonara for me






Cape Burger for Steve


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)

Back at Victor, on top of the Bluff


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)

This was the last meal at Victor, Eggs Benedict at the hotel restaurant for breakfast...god it was tasty...and that Hollandaise sauce was to die for


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I hope you all enjoyed the photos, I just really wanted to share with you all


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2013)

Kylie,

Thank you for this mini vacation!

As Addie said it is a new fresh look at Australia!

B


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)

Your very welcome Bea, I am so pleased you liked the photos


----------



## pacanis (Mar 28, 2013)

Very nice. And those food pics... beautiful. On your breakfast plate, is that what your bacon looks like? It looks like a stip of bacon attached to a small piece of ham. Beautiful. And dukka is on my spice list to try.
Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 28, 2013)

Wowza !!

Awesome pics Kylie.  Looks like you had wonderful weather and great food the entire trip.

Soooooooooooo .. where are we going on your next trip???

Thanks for sharing .. very nice !


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures Kylie


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks guys 

We are going away again in June for my birthday holidays, think we are heading to Melbourne for a few days which will be nice


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Very nice. And those food pics... beautiful. On your breakfast plate, is that what your bacon looks like? It looks like a stip of bacon attached to a small piece of ham. Beautiful. And dukka is on my spice list to try.
> Thanks for all the pics.



Thanks Pac 

Yes, the bacon rashers are really nice over here, we get the top bit too attached, the short back part, it is delicious


----------



## pacanis (Mar 28, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Pac
> 
> Yes, the bacon rashers are really nice over here, we get the top bit too attached, the short back part, it is delicious


 
It looks delicious.
Of course it would be hard doing a bacon weave with


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 28, 2013)

It sure would Pac, you could take those bits off and have the lined around the top


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 29, 2013)

Has anyone from here ever been to Victor Harbor?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful pics, Kylie!  Thanks for taking us on your vacation!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you DL and your very welcome


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2013)

nice pics, kylie. starkly missing you and your hubby, btw.

but beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## Addie (Mar 30, 2013)

Kylie and her DH sure know how to use their camera. Those pics look professional. Great pics Kylie. Thanks.


----------



## Hoot (Mar 30, 2013)

Wonderful photographs! One of these days, we want to travel and see a bit of this world afore we leave it. The land down under is mighty near the top of the list.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks very much guys 

We do love taking scenic shots


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 31, 2013)

You can see Kangaroo Island from this lookout at Cape Jervis 

















Cape Jervis shot


----------



## jharris (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you for sharing Kylie.

So happy that you had such a wonderful holiday!

The pics are great.

I can just smell the sea air and feel the warm sand between my toes.

And the food! Oh the fooooood!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks so much Jeff 

I think you would have feel hot sand though, not warm as it was very hot over the 2 days we were there 

I am just about to upload a few more


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 1, 2013)

Normanville


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 1, 2013)

Stunning photos Kylie .. you are really making me want to visit down under !!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Mrs L 

You should, come and visit me too


----------



## jharris (Apr 1, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Jeff
> 
> I think you would have feel hot sand though, not warm as it was very hot over the 2 days we were there
> 
> I am just about to upload a few more



Ok, hot sand. Chances are some spa somewhere has a hot sand foot treatment for $500.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful photo's Kylie. I'm struck by the total lack of people. It looks so peaceful and removed from time. I love places like that where one can reflect on it looking the same hundreds if not thousands of years ago. My favorite kind of place.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks so much Kayelle 

Victor itself is quite a busy town, especially on public holidays, but we were getting out quite early to these places, so not as many people out and about


----------

